# New to the site and a quick equipment question



## menaknow (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

A somewhat beginner to snowboarding here from Toronto, Canada. First I have to say this is an awesome community, that I didn't know existed before. Seems a lot of down to earth and helpful people are here.

Last year I tried my luck with snowboarding and took a few lessons and really enjoyed it. I wanted to become more of a regular recreational rider so, I am committing to lessons this season. 

I was renting equipment previously but I definitely wanted to get my own. This site has some great information on items which have been helpful for choosing equipment. I picked up a few for sale items (might as well make use of Black Friday) below and am now choosing a board. 

I got:
- Burton Infidel 3D® Mens Bindings 2014/15 
- Ride Riot Mens Boot - 2014/15

The boots were my main concern, as I kept hearing a common theme on this site, make sure your booths fit properly, and that they seem comfortable. And while I found the boots that seem confortable and that I like, the binding were on sale so why not get them now...

Last purchase is a board that I am deciding on:
- K2 2014 Raygun Snowboard 153 - Mens (I think I will buy this)
or 
- Rome Tour 153 (I think it is a 2014)

I feedback on the K2 board seems to be good and I would rather get one board and keep it as I hate to buy and sell items. 

Does anyone have any feedback on where I am heading, I'd rather buy equipment now that will last and I will be happy with then buying something now and upgrading later...

Of course who knows how much punishment I will put my equipment through while learning ....

I'm stoked and can't wait to get on the hills!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Based on what you've described, I'd say you can't go wrong with the Raygun. That board will do everything a beginner will need it for and then some.

Good luck & enjoy the ride!


----------



## menaknow (Nov 30, 2014)

PlanB said:


> Based on what you've described, I'd say you can't go wrong with the Raygun. That board will do everything a beginner will need it for and then some.
> 
> Good luck & enjoy the ride!


Thanks, made the purchase Black Friday weekend. Can't wait to take it out...


----------

